# Today's Florida Weather



## billski (Feb 5, 2010)

Today, the high will be 26F in Florida.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

My dad lives outside of Clearwater.  He's been bitching about how often he's had to run his furnace this winter.


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> My dad lives outside of Clearwater.  He's been bitching about how often he's had to run his furnace this winter.



Ship him a snowshovel and tell him you have it on good knowledge it's gonna be a baaaaaad winter   :-D


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's one thing I could never understand...Cities/Towns with the same name. If I had to name a town, I'd do something orginal. "SlapChop Junction" "CaptainFanGunville" "Mogulicious"


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Here's one thing I could never understand...Cities/Towns with the same name. If I had to name a town, I'd do something orginal. "SlapChop Junction" "CaptainFanGunville" "Mogulicious"



Like how I live in one of the 6 Washington Townships (plus 1 Washington Boro) in NJ?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Like how I live in one of the 6 Washington Townships (plus 1 Washington Boro) in NJ?




Exactly. One of those should be changed to "Saint ShamWow"


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys missed my whole joke.  Florida.  As in Florida, Massachusetts!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 6, 2010)

i got it bill.. heres mine.... ttp://www.weather.com/weather/today/USNY0503?lswe=Florida,%20NY,%20United%20States&from=searchbox_typeahead


----------

